# my HMS



## jimmybondi (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi,

here some Pictures of my machines.
I've described it here and will update it in several weeks ...

my first mill - over 22 years old - but got several revisions:






ball screw, driven by stepper, powered by RTA Stepper-drives
spindle Isel MA 2.05 on vfd, controlled by Mach3, max 60.000rpm, self balanced
iron cast table, forms selfmade, casting done in factory, milled and grinded at a friends shop
work room 800 x 800 x 450 mm

my lathe:





radical retrofitted: from 7 x 15 to 11 x 20, ball screw, stepper, driven by leadshine, tail stock extended,
vfd controlled by Mach3, 80 to 1200rpm without gear change, 3- and 4-jaw chuck, Dia 160mm, ...
(the mill is disassembled since i've got another mill)

my last mill:




this is an early photograph - the driven guide was dismounted and the whole head will move.
modifications same as previous machines: ball screw, vfd, Mach3, stepper, ...
6 gear, range 25 to (theoretical) 7000rpm - but the head will become very warm above 5000rpm

my swinging rotate table:




(photo during build - now all belts and holes are covered)
short clip on moving: http://irc.global-radio.ch/img/5Achsen.avi
and nice picture in action:




and the result:





one thing is to tell about:
the worm gear for swinging table is DIY:





then i have a small rotating table for my heavy mill - but no pictures atm.

my bonelle T&C Grinder was allways shown - but here to made complete:





modified band saw:
cooled saw band (blue tube air, green cooling liquid)
in background feed adjust





feed adjust and left hand belt tension adjust





liquid pump (upper) and air pump (lower)





other things will appear neext weeks

Regards
Frank


----------



## wareagle (Oct 30, 2008)

Frank, you have some very cool stuff there! CNC is a direction I will go one day, but for now I am doing it old school!

If you have the capabilites, I for one would like to see some videos from you CNC equipment.


----------



## jimmybondi (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi wareagle,

a few clips are done as some people want to see several things 

the oval part in the first post:
http://irc.global-radio.ch/img/test.avi
http://irc.global-radio.ch/Forum/Schruppen.AVI

a cast master in wood for a live steam 7 1/4"
http://irc.global-radio.ch/img/rad.avi
http://irc.global-radio.ch/Forum/fraesen.avi

Test for premill the worm wheel for the swing bed - first in POM and 2nd in steel
(the finish was done by a taper on lathe)
http://irc.global-radio.ch/img/Versuch_POM.avi
http://irc.global-radio.ch/img/und_ACTION.avi

and the video for a german cnc-forum on blancing a hf-spindle:
http://irc.global-radio.ch/img/Auswuchten.avi

and a noisegear for a F16 1/6 scale - as pic and on action:




http://irc.global-radio.ch/doc/einklappen.avi
http://irc.global-radio.ch/doc/nosegear.avi

and this is the main drive of that eagle:









Frank


----------



## John S (Oct 31, 2008)

Frank,
Congratulations, that X axis on the CNC lathe has got to be one of the neatest conversions I have seen.

It seems that every home conversion mounts the steppers on 4 pillars and makes you wonder if they are all clockmakers.


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 3, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 3, 2008)

Very cool! Hows about some more info on your swinging rotary table? Did you make that?

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 3, 2008)

My goodness Frank, you have a lot of interesting and very well done projects!

Do you ever regret having CNC'd everything in sight? I'm guessing probably not with all you accomplish. The productivity is evident.

But just that poor little bandsaw has been left out. Why not CNC that one too?

An automatic bar feeder for it might be just the ticket:

http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?t=79911&highlight=

Cheers,

BW


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 3, 2008)

@Eric:

i'm not sure what there could be such interesting to talk about ...
the rotating table is a standard on - 8" dia, worm gear 90:1
driven via timing belt 4:1 by a stepper (2 Nm)
the swing is 90:1 too, driven via timing belt 6:1 by 5 Nm stepper

the rest iss only aluminium and screws 

if interested in any detail let me know

@Bob:

believe me - i didn't repent anything 
some people ask: oh - you don't have to work yourself at the machine - but you have to do not any work less.
prepair takes a lot of time - and a mistake is fatal
and when leaving my shop - in my home is not any detail automated ...
the saw: when i get a job for 100 identical parts there will a feeder mounted - sure 

Frank


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 3, 2008)

jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> ...
> if interested in any detail let me know
> 
> ...



Absolutely! Got any pictures of it being built? I am in the process of CNCing my mill and have been trying to figure out something similar.

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 3, 2008)

The hard part on that table has got to be effectively programming it. 5-axis CAM software is sky high on price. Doing it by hand boggles the mind. 

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Propforward (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow...........

That's all..........

Wow.

That is all very cool.


----------



## BillH (Jan 6, 2009)

Very Cool!


----------

